# Companion advice



## Jasper (Aug 7, 2011)

We already have a fantastic 13 month old male Cockapoo, Jasper and are now thinking that he (and we!) would really enjoy a companion Cockapoo. Any advice welcome, especially regarding male/female options.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

There are a few people on here who have recently got/just getting 2nd pup. Sure ther'll be lots of encouragement


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, boy or girl is a personal choice, i just cant see past my girls. 


do you have any photos of jasper, what colour is he, what colour would you go for next. 


you may find your older cockapoo will take to the puppy sometimes and not others, he may go in a huff as the puppy gets lots of atention, so make sure you spend lots alone time with the older dog. but they will become best buds eventualy.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jasper's Owners & Jasper 

I have got two dogs and have experienced owning 3 for a short period of time too. I really think that having 2 dogs is ideal, but this is just my opinion from my experience. As your Jasper is 13 months it could go either way as he may not like a new puppy, but as long as you spoil them both .. the companionship can be amazing. I have some great videos of my two dogs playing and they truly love each other ... I would like 4 cockapoo’s one day, as I think the more the merrier  

Let us know what you decide to do, but if you want a puppy ... you will make it work with Jasper and they could be the best friends ever... My Honey and Oakley are very close ... and I love watching them together xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Jasper... got Mable when Wilf was three and had toyed with getting another probably about the same as you are doing now, but did nt want to get it wrong. Mine have played really well since Mable came, initially she was more interested in him than us and thought this maybe an issue but she soon came around to the idea of us being involved . However he would grr at her when he was resting and had had enough.We chose a girl only so there were no issues with anyone being the alpha male, although had no reason to think this would be an issue just did nt want to risk it, but Wilf has been neutered so with hind sight dont think it would have been an issue which ever ***. Good luck with your search, let us know whta you decide.... but once you've got a cockapoo you really cant help but want another x


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

im thinking of getting a second cockapoo too, but just a bit nervous (dont really know why) good luck and keep us up tp date with what happens.x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Go for it Dawn, what is stopping you? How old is Wispa?

I can honestly say I find two dogs easier than having one ... they play with each other and it is just a pure pleasure to see them running together, I just added a new video which I recorded this morning ... have a peep  

http://www.youtube.com/user/myDogsLifeUK?feature=mhee


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just re- read my post and it sounds like I meant that I did the right thing by waiting that long... I appreciate everyones situations are different but was only not wanting to make a mistake and being nervous , probably like you Dawn that stopped us. But looking back I would have done it earlier when I considered it when Wilf was 1 or the year after when I considered it when he was 2.....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Your video is lovely JoJo ... it is lovely watching themrun together, I was going to video mine playing yesterday but I knew if I went to get the video they would stop and follow me... need tobe prepared x


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

I have 2 girls and they get on brilliantly  We got ellie when maisy was 11 months old and they are the best of friends.

I think if you introduce them correctly in the beginning and take things slowly you should have no problems  

I'm sure Jasper will love having a new brother (or sister!) x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think the gap in age matters really ... long gap .... short gap ... its more to do with what the owner wants and can cope with .... and each owner knows their dogs and what they will be like with a new puppy... lots of doggy play dates with puppies may help too ....

Karen your post sounded fine  I was like with having kids ... left a big gap  ha ha ha


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovely video JoJo


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

By the way that is my wonderful cockapoo peeked hubby throwing the frisbee... as you can see he is well and truly cockapoo'ed .... so I think I will be getting number 3 and 4 ... he is great with our dogs


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

So, searching for real now then?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jasper said:


> We already have a fantastic 13 month old male Cockapoo, Jasper and are now thinking that he (and we!) would really enjoy a companion Cockapoo. Any advice welcome, especially regarding male/female options.


We have a gorgeous male Cockapoo called Rufus who turned 2 years old last month. On Saturday we are picking up our new pup, Basil, who is also male. SOOOO excited!! I was open to either a male or female companion but Basil was advertised and I just knew he was the dog for me. Something inside me screamed YES! It was a year earlier than we were planning but everything has slotted into place - thanks to the flexibility of Jukee Doodles. I personally love boys so I am delighted to be having another one. Watch this space for stories of how they get on!

Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Basil looks devine Karen x x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> We have a gorgeous male Cockapoo called Rufus who turned 2 years old last month. On Saturday we are picking up our new pup, Basil, who is also male. SOOOO excited!! I was open to either a male or female companion but Basil was advertised and I just knew he was the dog for me. Something inside me screamed YES! It was a year earlier than we were planning but everything has slotted into place - thanks to the flexibility of Jukee Doodles. I personally love boys so I am delighted to be having another one. Watch this space for stories of how they get on!
> 
> Karen x


Great way to buy a puppy in my opinion ... see him and something inside scream yes  Rufus and Basil will be great friends xxx


----------



## Jasper (Aug 7, 2011)

*Jasper's companion - update*

Hi all and thanks for the replies, 
Decision and purchase now made!!! Very little hanging about as you see. We are now in possesion of Monty, a black boy who is already making friends with gentle Jasper, our parti-blond, both courtesy of Jukee Doodles. 

Photos to follow - when they sit still long enough!!!

Richard and Jill


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant news ... well done you .... xxxx I am bursting to see pics of your dogs xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

saw Monty on the JD leavers thread, gorgeous pup, and gorgeous Jasper too, sure they'll have brilliant fun together


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Jasper said:


> Hi all and thanks for the replies,
> Decision and purchase now made!!! Very little hanging about as you see. We are now in possesion of Monty, a black boy who is already making friends with gentle Jasper, our parti-blond, both courtesy of Jukee Doodles.
> 
> Photos to follow - when they sit still long enough!!!
> ...


That's great news Richard and Jill! Look forward to seeing pics and hearing how they are both getting on together. Congratulations! 

Karen x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Richard and Jill,

Congratulations! Wonderful news! Looking forward to hearing how they get on! We've booked a holiday with Luna on the Norfolk Broads next Easter - a beautiful part of the country.

Jo Jo - love your video. Two cockapoos having fun together does look fab .

Harri x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah I am so glad Monty has found a home (and a name!) as he was such a cutie! I'm also in Suffolk 

Harri, how long will you be in Norfolk for next Easter? We will have to come and say hello! xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Ah I am so glad Monty has found a home (and a name!) as he was such a cutie! I'm also in Suffolk
> 
> Harri, how long will you be in Norfolk for next Easter? We will have to come and say hello! xx


Me too!!! x


----------



## Jasper (Aug 7, 2011)

*Monty...one week on*

Hi again,
As promised, I have endeavoured to attach a couple of photos here. All is progressing well - Jasper has accepted Monty with no problems and he's really made himself at home - hours of chasing around the garden.. and many more to follow no doubt! 
Richard and Jill


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jasper said:


> Hi again,
> As promised, I have endeavoured to attach a couple of photos here. All is progressing well - Jasper has accepted Monty with no problems and he's really made himself at home - hours of chasing around the garden.. and many more to follow no doubt!
> Richard and Jill
> 
> ...


Fantastic, go Monty!! xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah best friends your pictures look great ... and dont they just compliment each other x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Perfect companionship ... if you ask me xxx

Lovely to see pic .. Thank you xxx


----------

